# Al! Why haven't I leaped yet?



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

So, I was watching Quantam Leap on Myspace the other day, and noticed pipes through out the show. The Pilot had one shot of a pipe and these are from another episode entirely.

I'd thought I'd post them here, and see if any other pipe smokers are fans of the show. There are numerous threads for pipes in movies/celebs, yet never one for TV shows, that I found, anyways. (Taps foot waiting for Mr.Moo to prove him wrong and find a thread for TV shows and pipes)

Anyone have any other shows that has featured the pipe that might be obscure and unknown? Post it! 

Enjoy the screencaps.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Data smoked a pipe when he played Sherlock Holmes on a few episode of Star Trek: The Next Generation


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I was a fan of the show until they ran out of good story lines and started preaching political correctness like Little House and the Waltons before them and Joan of Arcadia after.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Kramer, from Seinfeld, smokes a pipe in some episodes.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Kramer, from Seinfeld, smokes a pipe in some episodes.


Ah yes, the famous Dr. Van Nostrand



















You can watch the clip here if you'd like:


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

One of the Doctor's (Doctor Who) smoked a pipe in one of his forms.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Fred MacMurray smoked a pipe on "My Three Sons."


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Back when Quantum Leap was in production it was my weekly show. I loved that show! I was not a pipe smoker back then and had not realized that Sam even had a jump where he had a pipe. Good find.


----------



## Stumptown (Jun 28, 2009)

my favorite recent movie pipe reference.. this is paraphrased, so don't hate 
search google images for "Inglorious basterds" and "pipes". you'll get an image of the actor christopher waltz with his monstrosity 

Inglorious basterds, the main nazi interrogator and a father, who's house is being raided:

Father: do you mind if I smoke my pipe? (pulls out what I remember as being a cob, and sorta small, as well as a tamper)
Nazi: not at all (gets out own, hugely disproportionate pipe)

I am so not doing this justice, but I thought it was pretty funny/cool to see pipes making an appearance in one of the better tarentino movies 

I wish I could i.d. the pipe, I'm sure some of you here could.. I just don't have the knowhow yet.. I've been cheap, and MMs come cheap and taste great, so those have been my only experience.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks like a gourd calabash. I had one my first time around with pipes and gave up pipes in disgust when a roommate in the dorm knocked it off it's stand and the bowl shattered. Back then I think I paid $75, a major amount at the time. Not sure what they'd cost now.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I havent been able to find a decent looking one for under 50$ and Im not to sure about buying vintage of this king of pipe due to the organic nature of the gourd.


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

I watched an episode of Scrubs last night and Dr. Kellso was outside tuggin on a briar pipe, not sure what kind cause it he palmed it for the whole scene but he actually was smoking and appeared to be genuinly enjoying it.


----------

